# Kassel Mission of 27 September 1944



## Linda (Apr 2, 2009)

Testing the water to check interest in a book we are writing on the World War II's Kassel Mission, the air battle between the 445th BG and the entire Luftwaffe. More planes were lost from one field in one days battle on that day than ever in Air Force history.

Does anyone have an idea why this would have been covered up? Is there anyone out there with information on this mission? We have a lot on the Kassel Mission website. But there must be more. We have lots of famlies and veterans still not heard from. 118 Americans died that day. 1/4 of the bases losses of men and machine were on that day. 

Anybody have info or interest in such a book?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2009)

Theres always interest on that fateful day over Kassel, but its been done again and again.... The only thing that could make ur book out of the ordinary would be some new info or recently discovered pics....

That being said, I would buy it, cause that day will go down in history.......


----------



## Erich (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome Linda I still await ............... you have the info on the LW side of things from me and Neil. I still do not believe there was a cover up at all except for moral reasons, it was bad enough the whole month of September and October till the 2 November 44 when the 3 LW SturmFw units gave it their all on the US Air Forces, and still suffered horrid casualties in the process of their rear facing attacks

Erich ~


----------



## drgondog (Apr 2, 2009)

Linda said:


> Testing the water to check interest in a book we are writing on the World War II's Kassel Mission, the air battle between the 445th BG and the entire Luftwaffe. More planes were lost from one field in one days battle on that day than ever in Air Force history.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why this would have been covered up? Is there anyone out there with information on this mission? We have a lot on the Kassel Mission website. But there must be more. We have lots of famlies and veterans still not heard from. 118 Americans died that day. 1/4 of the bases losses of men and machine were on that day.
> 
> Anybody have info or interest in such a book?



I would - it certainly was the blackest day for any single BG in the USAAF, but putting it in perspective September 27 was not in the top ten of 8th AF losses in a day.

I do have some info from the fighter escort side of the mission as the 4th FG, 355th and 361st were all assigned escort to various Bomb Wings in the 2nd Division.


----------



## Erich (Apr 2, 2009)

the 361st history book has a write up on the mission as they seem to be the first on the scene as IV.Sturm/JG 3 got through and dived off-smartly but the JG 4 and JG 300 109's and 190's got it in the shorts as they came through the B-24's. I think the 352nd may have been also in the neighborhood.

with so many LW claims for B-24's an almost insane number equivalent to at least 2 US bomb groups it is no wonder hardly any particular B-24 can be ascertained to any LW fighter pilot


----------



## drgondog (Apr 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> the 361st history book has a write up on the mission as they seem to be the first on the scene as IV.Sturm/JG 3 got through and dived off-smartly but the JG 4 and JG 300 109's and 190's got it in the shorts as they came through the B-24's. I think the 352nd may have been also in the neighborhood.
> 
> with so many LW claims for B-24's an almost insane number equivalent to at least 2 US bomb groups it is no wonder hardly any particular B-24 can be ascertained to any LW fighter pilot



It was 'complicated'.

The 2CW in lead with 445BG plus 389 and 453 was escorted by 355th when strangely the 445th 'went astray' to the sse heading for Gottingen while the rest of the 2nd BD continued (including 389 and 453 which did not follow 445) on a SE heading to bomb Kassel, then headed to rally point near Eschwege. As all this was happening the 445 is tracking east to Gottingen which it bombed, then turned south toward Eschwege but now 40miles behind the trail wings.

BTW - Erich - I just got an in depth briefing from Mike Simpson regarding the possible special nature of the real reason fro the 445 departure from 2 CBW and why it is still Classified. Interesting to say the least.

The 355th breaks up the first attack by 10+ Fw 190's near Eschwege at 1000 getting three.

at ~ 1003 way north, the 445th is headed south and gets hit with first wave and hollers for help. The 361st in trail with rear boxes heads north and intercepts the Fw 190s ~ 1015 at Eisenach south of Eschwege.

The 355th holds lead and sends two squadrons back to fill the hole left by 361st and as the lead elements of the 2nd AD nears Giessen, the 4th FG hits another force of Fw 190s sw of Kassel at 1230. By this time the lead elements of the 2nd AD, with the 355th, are near Frankfurt

Bad day on IP to target route for 445th, great day for patient LW, and really bad cloud cover and cumulous towers masking the 445th from the rest of the force from just nw of Kassel all the way over, down, and wsw from Eisenach.

The 352nd got into yet another batch northwest of Frankfurt in the 1005 timeframe while covering B-17s headed home.


----------



## Erich (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for the fill in Bill except for one very important factor IV.Sturm/JG 3's Sturm Fw's were not intercepted by any US P-51's but what got them shot up was the defensive.50's of the B-24's. Second wave was a mix of JG 4 and JG 300 Sturms along with I./JG 300's Bf 109G-6's, and this is the complicated part. this wave came in a matter of some seconds with a passing third wave of the mix again right on their heels, the German reports were that they did indeed come through the bombers but on banking and trying to form up again got popped by P-51's, am assuming this is when the 355th interfered along with the 361st fg which make some bold and very fat claims of Fw's shot down


----------



## drgondog (Apr 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> thanks for the fill in Bill except for one very important factor IV.Sturm/JG 3's Sturm Fw's were not intercepted by any US P-51's but what got them shot up was the defensive.50's of the B-24's. Second wave was a mix of JG 4 and JG 300 Sturms along with I./JG 300's Bf 109G-6's, and this is the complicated part. this wave came in a matter of some seconds with a passing third wave of the mix again right on their heels, the German reports were that they did indeed come through the bombers but on banking and trying to form up again got popped by P-51's, am assuming this is when the 355th interfered along with the 361st fg which make some bold and very fat claims of Fw's shot down



The 355th claims were entirely part of the routine escort of the 389 and 453 after 445 went their separate way. The 445 was way north of the main bomber stream when it was hit by IV./JG3

The 361st engagement was entirely about trying to save the 445 after they left the main stream of the 2nd Div B-24 Force - whatevere they were supposed to accomplish at Gottingen. The LW forces attacking 445 were ultimately met by 361st near Eisenach 40 miles behing the rest of the B-24 Force that day.

The 355th only met a relatively small force of Fw 190s and Henry Brown/Deac Priest got the three in the air fro the 355th. One flight chasing 10 Fw's to the deck.


----------



## Erich (Apr 4, 2009)

understood, I was thinking the 355th fg witnessed the 445bg getting their guts ripped out and went to assist, I see that is not the case, will look for the other Fw units for you to confirm the 355th fg scores.


----------



## drgondog (Apr 5, 2009)

Erich said:


> understood, I was thinking the 355th fg witnessed the 445bg getting their guts ripped out and went to assist, I see that is not the case, will look for the other Fw units for you to confirm the 355th fg scores.



Erich - hard to say. The '10' that the one flight of 354FS ships jumped were in the area of the huge concentrations. at ~1000 the Eschwege area would have been close to the main event at Eisenach just a few miles further south.

They might have hit a separate staffel on the way to the 445 party

This flight (as usual for the aggressive Henry Brown) would have been pretty far behind the main 355th force. At 1000 the leading elements of the returning Second Division would have been SW of Kassel and maybe 30-40 miles to the west - which is where the 355th would have been. The trail of the 2AD (absent 445) would have been due south of Kassel (with the 339th) - which is why it took ~8 minutes to get back to the 445 returning from the separate Gottingen strike.

The 4th was sweeping to the south on a east to west axis and sent one squadron back to help but they only caught the scattered remnants 20-25 minutes after the slaughter began. By the time they engaged the 'cloud' had driftered west from Eisenach to south and southwest of Kassel.

Do you communicate with Mike Simpson - 445th historian? he offered a theory close to one you postulated which explains the mystery of why the lead 2CW split up at the IP, and why the 389 and 453 (and 355th) did not go to Gottingen.


----------



## Erich (Apr 5, 2009)

Bill

the JG 3 Fw component claimed 17 B-24's before they ran off and away but losing 6 190's

I./JG 300 claimed 2 P-51's.....doubtful but lost 5 Bf 109G-6's

II.Sturm/JG 4 came into the fray as a mix withing II.Sturm/JG 300's ranks of Fw's and lost 10 Fw's and the JG 300 Fw component lost 11 but both came up with ridiculous scoring, JG 4 claimed 25 B-24's and the JG 300 Fw's unit claimed 10.

now as to where all the losses were sustained I will have to dig into the books and docs.

there were not other LW Fw units involved on this date for scores or losses. So it was the 3 Sturmgruppen, and the 355th probably got into the JG 4/JG 300 boyz before they mounted their wild attack. there is no doubt in my mind with the crazy claims of JG 4/300 that the pilots were firing at the same B-24's with in 1-2 seconds and they had flown through banked away and pursued hotly by P-51's.

As to Mike we have chatted by emails many times as well with Linda D, whose Father was a pilot from one of the returning B-24's of the 445th bg this date.


----------



## drgondog (Apr 17, 2009)

Erich said:


> Bill
> 
> the JG 3 Fw component claimed 17 B-24's before they ran off and away but losing 6 190's
> 
> ...



Erich - I just re read Brown's Encounter Report. He was covering the rear of the first box bombing Kassel past the Rally point near Eschwege heading south toward Eisenach when one of the B-24's broke north appearing to head for Sweden.

He turned northbound to pick it up (with Priest) when he looked out in front and above and saw a lot of what he thought was flak but realized it was 20mm stuff and saw four B-24s falling out with about 10 Fw 190s continuing forward. These Fw 190s may have been the first to hit the 445th as they were trying to catch up with tail end of the 2BD. He shot down one immediately, the rest broke for the deck and Brown and Priest shot down two more on the deck.

I am speculating but it seems that this engagement was 1000 in Eschwege area.


----------



## stephaniebrown (Sep 7, 2010)

My grandfather, Wilbur E. Brown was apart of this mission and a paper was written just yesterday by my 15 year old cousin. I hope it is enjoyed and what he did for his country lives on even after his death.

Wilbur E. Brown
Feb 1925-April 2003

Wilbur E. Brown: WWII Survivor


Brianna Glase, an American teenager, wrote the history of her great uncle Wilbur E. Brown and his time in the United States Air Force, beginning at the time when he was drafted at 18 years old, believing that his story would be very worthy of relation to future generations. This belief has been proven true. Indeed this event was one of the greatest in United States history, not only of the Glase family, but a large part of the world over fifty years ago.

For instance, despite the fact that World War II is now over, it had a very prominent effect on many people while it was still occurring, changing many families and their histories, including the aforementioned Glase family, because of the fact that it involved more than just a few countries, but the majority of the world at that time.

For in those earlier times, Wilbur E. Brown and many people like him had enlisted or been drafted in the United States military, as was common at that time. He would become part of the Ace Air Force, and then later a top gunner in the 702nd bomb squadron, flying in a B-24 bomber aircraft, whose serial number was 100308 and whose nickname was “Our Gal.” This would be the main source of his and his family’s livelihood, no disgrace being attached to such an achievement, but even some glory. An illustration of this honor was displayed when Wilbur Brown became one of few survivors of the Kassel Mission in Germany.

The United States had good pilots, but the Germans, too, had great flyers, as was proved by the following fact. During this 169th mission of the 445th bomb group, a fleet of German planes overtook 35 American planes. Indeed, 31 of these American planes were shot down, and thus the majority of the flyers were killed, having only a few survivors, one of them being Wilbur Brown the gunner.

Now Wilbur Brown was a lucky man; and he could not have survived this ordeal, but through the possession of this luck.

From this flight expedition we may infer a number of things. Now the plane that Wilbur Brown had been flying in had caught on fire, starting at the number 3 engine, and all members were advised to get out of the plane; but this is easier said than done. Indeed, the smoke was so thick and black that Wilbur Brown could not see and was struck unconscious. And yet, somehow, whether he had fallen or had been pushed, Wilbur Brown had gotten out of the combusting aircraft. I suppose if Wilbur Brown had not gotten out of the aircraft, he would have been killed in the fire or in the later crash, as was the case for nearly all of his companions in “Our Gal,” aside from him and two other survivors of that crew. Difficulty of employing the parachute led to Wilbur Brown being in danger yet again. Even after he had managed to utilize the parachute, Wilbur Brown fell into an unconscious state once more. In short, Wilbur Brown eventually landed safely in a German field, his parachute only hanging on by one single strap, and was greeted by a group of unwelcoming local Germans carrying a variety of guns and pitchforks.

Even after the success of his safe landing, Wilbur Brown was still a soldier in a war fighting against the country he had landed in, so consequently he was taken by a German soldier on a motorcycle to a local hospital for treatment of the burns on his face. This led to Wilbur Brown’s discovery of the fact that he had been struck mostly blind and the realization of the terrible burns on his face as a result of engine number 3.

Even after the trip to the hospital, Wilbur Brown was taken to a camp for Prisoners of War, and thus could not return to his family back in America. It was there that he was treated by a British doctor who changed his facial bandages and did anything else necessary to Wilbur Brown’s health. Four weeks later, the bandages could be removed from his face. One month later, his vision was restored; this led to Wilbur Brown’s discovery of the terrible conditions in which he was living.

But as Wilbur Brown’s vision came back and his burns kept healing, he contracted an infection because of them and had to be quarantined in isolation for one week before being transferred to another German camp where it is said that he was held there without any medical attention.

But at last came a time where Wilbur Brown was sent to yet another German camp; this one specifically for Prisoners of War who had developed eye related injuries and burns, and Wilbur Brown was treated by yet another British doctor. During his time at this camp, Wilbur Brown received much attention to his wounds, including various skin grafts to replace the eyelids and eyebrows that had been burned off by the fire in engine number 3.

A year after the unsuccessful Kassel Mission had gone wrong, Wilbur Brown was released from his German captors and allowed to return to the United States, where much medical attention was given to the injuries that had still not cleared up. I grant that there had been much celebration for his return, likewise all of the other Prisoners of War who had been joyfully reunited with their loved ones at the end of World War II.


Now, in the year of 1944, the Second World War was in full swing, and the affects of this war and is numerous battles, I say, changed the outcome of many a family at that time. Now, Wilbur Ernest Brown, being the son of Ernest Sylvester Brown and Eleanora Mary Hall, was of eighteen years at the time of WWII, and I shall say that it was customary of his time to have been drafted in the United States military, which is precisely what Wilbur Brown did. This thing Wilbur Brown did later resulted in his institution into the United States Air Force.

Now, in this time of crisis for, not only America but the whole world, Wilbur Brown happened to be one of the young men who was drafted into the military when he was but an 11th grader, though he was 18 at the time, according to Jane Brown, so, consequently he was not able to graduate.

It came to pass that I heard from Stephanie Brown and Diane Glase that Wilbur Brown became the top gunner for his aircraft; but Donna Jeppi relates that he was the flight engineer. With regard to this discrepancy, it is accepted by all parties that in the year of 1944, Wilbur Brown’s plane was shot down in the Kassel Mission in Germany – the 9th mission of his flight crew, and the 169th mission of his 445th bomb group -- with him being one of very few survivors.

Now Wilbur Brown had many difficulties in his descent from 31000 feet, as Stephanie Brown relays; he was struck unconscious before jumping out of his plane, and discovered he was mostly blind from the excess smoke from engine number three which had caught on fire, but not before there were difficulties in opening his parachute, which, in turn, was only hanging on by a single strap. It was said that after being captured by the German enemies in whose country Wilbur Brown had landed, he spent over a year in Prisoner of War camps, most of his time being in the hospital and under intense medical care for his various facial burns and blindness, both of which were cured for the most part under the supervision of very competent doctors. In one of these hospitals was where he was reunited by one of his crewmates, Raymond Wayne Ray, as Ray recorded in his own personal journals, which were consequently told to me by Dorothy Wickman. Raymond Ray had also been a gunner in their plane, and, suffering from a shattered shoulder blade, was also taken as a Prisoner of War by the German people.

Now, it is agreed upon by all relatives of Wilbur Brown that he returned from Germany at the end of the Second World War and was treated for any remainder of his physical ailments, but no attention was given to the mental and emotional trauma that Wilbur Brown had been exposed to. It is said by Stephanie Brown that Wilbur Brown had nightmares about his time in the camps, and it was very difficult for him to sit still for long periods of time, and nervous tension was still sometimes apparent in his demeanor. Dorothy Wickman also communicated that Wilbur Brown’s face was much scarred from his burns, and signs of his struggles would remain written on his face for years after his ordeal had ended.

If it was not for the time in which he was a Prisoner of War, Wilbur Brown never would have reconnected with his future wife, Jane Wickman at the time, had it not been for the block party in celebration of his return, according to Jane herself; from this chance reuniting stemmed many relatives of the Glase family.

Then secondly as a positive consequence of Wilbur Brown’s time spent overseas in Germany, he received the coveted high school diploma that he had not had the chance to obtain before he was drafted into the service. A fellow war veteran contacted Wilbur Brown and 13 other veterans, I was told by Jane Brown, who all consequently took classes until they were all able to receive their General Equivalency Diplomas from Century High School in Westminster.

Now, Wilbur Brown was a lucky man, and though he suffered many hardships, it was very good fortune that got him out of said situations, I say, and there was much good that resulted from them, including his diploma and later his family, which, I say, indeed outweighed the bad.


----------



## Linda (Sep 8, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Theres always interest on that fateful day over Kassel, but its been done again and again.... The only thing that could make ur book out of the ordinary would be some new info or recently discovered pics....
> 
> That being said, I would buy it, cause that day will go down in history.......



As far as we're aware in the Kassel Mission organization, a book has never been dedicated solely to telling the story of the Kassel Mission. It wasn't even mentioned in history books, since it was covered up, until 1986, and that was a passing mention. Then it began to appear, slowly. Now, there might be a chapter or two. There are several unpublished or self-published accounts from which I will draw and cite as sources. 

To what books might you be referring, when you say it's been done over and over again? We do need to know.


----------



## Linda (Sep 8, 2010)

Erich said:


> welcome Linda I still await ............... you have the info on the LW side of things from me and Neil. I still do not believe there was a cover up at all except for moral reasons, it was bad enough the whole month of September and October till the 2 November 44 when the 3 LW SturmFw units gave it their all on the US Air Forces, and still suffered horrid casualties in the process of their rear facing attacks
> 
> Erich ~



Hi Erich,
They said at the time that the cover-up was for morale reasons. You are right in that. The book will not focus on the cover-up, although we now have information that the 445th may have turned deliberately to bomb Goettingen, rather than it being a navigational error that separated them from the rest of the division. There are arguments for and against this, but out of 20 chapters, only the last two really will delve into this possibility. I won't theorize as to why, just present what we have and the readers can do with it what they will. We want the emphasis to be on the stories of the men, many of which have never been told. Most people still do not know about this battle. 

In 2008, General P.X. Kelley, 28th Commandant of the US Marine Corps said, "Why haven't I heard about this battle before?" 

Linda


----------



## Linda (Sep 8, 2010)

drgondog said:


> I would - it certainly was the blackest day for any single BG in the USAAF, but putting it in perspective September 27 was not in the top ten of 8th AF losses in a day.
> 
> I do have some info from the fighter escort side of the mission as the 4th FG, 355th and 361st were all assigned escort to various Bomb Wings in the 2nd Division.



The Kassel Mission stands as the worst loss for a single group from one airfield in a day. It is not the greatest loss overall in a day, no, for the 8th AAF, you are right in that. Many days they lost 60 bombers or more. They lost 28 on this one, but the difference is, they all came from one airfield. AND 25 of them went down in a single small area, along with 29 German aircraft. There were over 225 airplanes over a 16 mile radius in central Germany in this battle at once. The most concentrated air battle ever. 

What information do you have on the fighter escort side? Very interested to know what you have.


----------



## Linda (Sep 8, 2010)

drgondog said:


> It was 'complicated'.
> 
> The 2CW in lead with 445BG plus 389 and 453 was escorted by 355th when strangely the 445th 'went astray' to the sse heading for Gottingen while the rest of the 2nd BD continued (including 389 and 453 which did not follow 445) on a SE heading to bomb Kassel, then headed to rally point near Eschwege. As all this was happening the 445 is tracking east to Gottingen which it bombed, then turned south toward Eschwege but now 40miles behind the trail wings.
> 
> ...



DR, I'd be interested in seeing sources on some of this. The 445th led the 2CW, but the 446th is the group leading the entire Division. The 2CW was the center of three wings that day. The 453rd and 389th were supposed to follow the 445th, even if they made a wrong turn, and they did not. If they had, perhaps they would not have been hidden by those towers.

This is the first I have heard of cumulous towers. From which source did that come? This is very good information and makes sense. Also, the information on the 355th group. 

The first planes the 445th saw was P-38s. We have not yet ascertained which fighter group that was, although we do know the groups covering the 2nd Division that day.


----------



## Linda (Sep 8, 2010)

Erich said:


> thanks for the fill in Bill except for one very important factor IV.Sturm/JG 3's Sturm Fw's were not intercepted by any US P-51's but what got them shot up was the defensive.50's of the B-24's. Second wave was a mix of JG 4 and JG 300 Sturms along with I./JG 300's Bf 109G-6's, and this is the complicated part. this wave came in a matter of some seconds with a passing third wave of the mix again right on their heels, the German reports were that they did indeed come through the bombers but on banking and trying to form up again got popped by P-51's, am assuming this is when the 355th interfered along with the 361st fg which make some bold and very fat claims of Fw's shot down



Erich, We have some older newsletters of interviews with Bob Volkman of the 361st FG. He was one of the pilots who flew in that battle and witnessed the dogfight. They did, in fact, intercept and draw off the LW. He witnessed several of the planes going down. It's a terrific interview. I'll see if I can send it to you.


----------



## Linda (Sep 8, 2010)

drgondog said:


> Erich - I just re read Brown's Encounter Report. He was covering the rear of the first box bombing Kassel past the Rally point near Eschwege heading south toward Eisenach when one of the B-24's broke north appearing to head for Sweden.
> 
> He turned northbound to pick it up (with Priest) when he looked out in front and above and saw a lot of what he thought was flak but realized it was 20mm stuff and saw four B-24s falling out with about 10 Fw 190s continuing forward. These Fw 190s may have been the first to hit the 445th as they were trying to catch up with tail end of the 2BD. He shot down one immediately, the rest broke for the deck and Brown and Priest shot down two more on the deck.
> 
> I am speculating but it seems that this engagement was 1000 in Eschwege area.



Bill, Who was Priest? He's not on our roster of 445th men who flew that day.


----------



## Linda (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote from Stephanie Brown: 
"It came to pass that I heard from Stephanie Brown and Diane Glase that Wilbur Brown became the top gunner for his aircraft; but Donna Jeppi relates that he was the flight engineer."

Stephanie,
Thank you so much for posting Brianna's wonderful account of your grandfather's (?) story. We'd like permission to post this on the kasselmission.com website. We would need permission from Brianna as well as from her parents, since she is a minor. 

For the most part, it is amazingly correct in its facts, as far as the 445th Bomb Group in general is concerned. Many parts of the Wilbur Brown story, we never have known, as our organization has not been in contact with your family. (The "Brown" name is hard to find, even in these days online!) I'm writing a book about the mission, and wonder if Wilbur Brown ever wrote down what happened, other than the narrative report he made at the time for the Air Force. Did he write about his treatment at the hospitals, etc? 

By the way, the flight engineer doubled as a top turret gunner, so there is no discrepancy. 

I'm so happy to read that Wilbur did finally get his diploma. I'd be interested to know of the conditions spoken of when he regained his eyesight. Do we have an original account from him? Please contact me [email protected] 

Thank you for sharing this, and congratulations to Brianna on a wonderful paper.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 8, 2010)

Linda said:


> Bill, Who was Priest? He's not on our roster of 445th men who flew that day.



Linda - Royce Priest was flying wing to Henry Brown leading Yellow flight of the 355th and the first to reach the 445th and attack the Fw 190A8's. Henry Brown shot down the last of his total 14.2 a/c destroyed in the air that day. Priest got his 4th and 5th over Hannover on the 26th November - a very familiar date for Erich - while also in the area of the 445th BG.

I would like to see the 8th AF Mission Summary if you have it. The 355th History has the lead box of the lead combat wing taking the heading toward Gottingen. As the 355th was in the lead of 2AD, the report has some credence as the 'middle of the stream' would be sevral miles behind the 355th.

Is it possible that the lead CW was late and the 445th proceeded to the lead of 2nd AD?


----------



## drgondog (Sep 8, 2010)

Linda said:


> DR, I'd be interested in seeing sources on some of this. The 445th led the 2CW, but the 446th is the group leading the entire Division. The 2CW was the center of three wings that day. The 453rd and 389th were supposed to follow the 445th, even if they made a wrong turn, and they did not. If they had, perhaps they would not have been hidden by those towers.
> 
> This is the first I have heard of cumulous towers. From which source did that come? This is very good information and makes sense. Also, the information on the 355th group.
> 
> The first planes the 445th saw was P-38s. We have not yet ascertained which fighter group that was, although we do know the groups covering the 2nd Division that day.





Linda - sorry for the staggered replies on this. First Mike simpson is my source for the 445th side of the story and I could have missed some of his comments. Second the 355th assignment was the first box of the 2AD B-24's and were leading the escort. The post mission debriefing and flash report from the 355th reports a box leaving the formation and heading eastsoutheast alone.

Simpson's feedback to me is that the 445th mission commander specifically ordered the 389th and 453rd to Not follow him - which lends credance to special orders. The cloud cover/cumulus clouds to the southeast was from a conversation I listened to bewteen Everett Stewart (355th Gp CO and mission commander), Priest, my father (355th Deputy CO) and Henry Brown at a Fighter Aces Convention in 1982 when I was researching my book Angels, Bulldogs and Dragons. I did not include the recount as I didn't see possible significance at the time 

Below is an extract from my new book which may be useful in piecing the puzzzle together. The source data for the 355th role is the combination of 354/357/358 summaries and the 355th Mission summary... as well as encounter reports and personal notes from Brwon and Priest and Stewart discussions.

*September 27

F.O.590. Lieutenant Colonel Stewart led a Ramrod to Kassel. 

The 355th provided penetration, target and withdrawal support to 315 bombers attacking locomotive fabrication targets. The 355th was assigned to the first two combat wings (Vinegrove 3-1 and 3-2) but told that the 445 Bomb Group of 35 B-24s would depart the bomber stream northwest of Kassel at the IP and attack Gottingen separately. The rest of the 2nd AD were to RV with the Gottingen strike at the rally point south of Eshwege, where the 445th would rejoin the rest of the 2nd Bomb Division. The 355th and the 4th FG and 361st FG’s were to maintain escort to the rest of the 280 B-24s attacking Kassel and Henschel

Rendezvous with the bombers was accomplished at 0850 between Zwolle and Apeldorn. The IP west-northwest of Kassel was reached at 0928. At that time the 445th BG departed the formation and proceeded northeast toward Gottingen while the rest of the 3rd TF and escorts turned southeast for their target runs on Kassel. 

As the main bomber stream departed Kassel toward the rally point, the fighters received a plea for help from the Gottingen force to the north at approximately 1003.

A very large gaggle of Fw 190s and Me 410s, escorted by 109s, had intercepted the unescorted 445th BG between Gottingen and Eschwege, south-southeast of Kassel.

Green flight led by Captain Henry Brown sped to the Eisenach-Eschwege area and made contact with a section of Fw 190s, now diving away from the B-24s. When Brown led his flight to the attack approximately 30 Fw 190s diving for the deck Brown caught two to raise his combined air/ground total to 27.7.making him the highest active scoring ace in the ETO. His wingman Lieutenant Priest got another FW 190 in the same fight.. 

The 336FS of the 4th FG spotted 100 plus German fighters and joined the fight. They shot down five to cross the 700 destroyed milestone and pass the 56th FG.

The 361st FG also heard the cry for help from the distressed 445th BG and engaged in a huge scrap with 75+ Fw 190s, Me 410s and Me 109s sweeping through the 445BG. 

Before the 355th 4th and 361st could intervene, II./JG4 Fw 190 “Sturmbocks” armed with 30mm cannon had already shot down 25 B-24’s between 1003 and 1009. Sevrl more would not make it back to England.

The 361st shot down 18 Fw 190A8s, then destroyed three Me 410s on the ground. Lt. Beyer of the 376FS got five in the air to become ‘ace in a day”. 

The rest of 355th stayed with the bombers to provide cover for the now lightly guarded rest of the force.

On this day the 376th FS/361st FG broke all previous ETO records for the most aircraft downed by one squadron in a single mission and probably saved the 445th from complete annihilation. Their total loss of 25 bombers was the highest single loss of any USAAF bomb group during World War II. 

After escort was broken, Red flight of the 354FS strafed an airfield near St. Vith around noon.. Stewart and Lieutenant Mann destroyed a shared Ju 88 and Captain Williamson destroyed a Fw 190 on what was believed to be the Eschwege airdrome. The Fw 190 blew up as Williamson flew over in the ‘borrowed’ WR-F “Lorie V” and the rudder and tail section were badly damaged but he made it back to Steeple Morden with Stewart flying escort.

To this day the mission objective of the 445th BG remains shrouded in mystery but one of the more prominent theories is that they were tasked to destroy the Horten 229 facilites at Gottingen. Following return of the survivors, the mission notes were taken by 8th AF HQ personnel and allegedly instructed to remain silent.

Final score 5-0-0 for no losses.[/I]*

Hope this is of some use to you

Regards,

Bill


----------



## drgondog (Sep 8, 2010)

Linda said:


> The first planes the 445th saw was P-38s. We have not yet ascertained which fighter group that was, although we do know the groups covering the 2nd Division that day.



The only 8th AF FG flying P-38s that late were the last of the transitioning 479th FG. I'll have to research to see if they were escorting the 3rd TF that day. Having said that, the 479th was part of the 65th Fighter Wing assigned to 2AD - along with 4th, 56th, 355th and 361st FGs.


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2010)

Linda

~ the IV.Sturm/JG 3 Fw 190's made the first attack en-masse and made it through the 445th bg taking hits by the B-24's only they had already left the scene of carnage with the JG 300 and JG 4 Fw's following together behind, these are the units the 361st fg took on and shot up. The losses that JG 3 SturmFw's took were not by fighter action but by the Bombers. And with that first action the reason why the 445th lost 18 B-24's in just milliseconds it was that intense.

E ~ yes would love to have the 361st fg report(s) to help confirm.

secondary note : Truthfully most ETO authors and interested parties still do not know in truth about September 27, 1944 nor the almost identical disaster on the 28th of September when two Sturmgruppen almost did it again to two US 8th AF bomb groups glad-fully for them the US Mustang escorts were in place but still the destruction was done.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 8, 2010)

Erich said:


> Linda
> 
> ~ the IV.Sturm/JG 3 Fw 190's made the first attack en-masse and made it through the 445th bg taking hits by the B-24's only they had already left the scene of carnage with the JG 300 and JG 4 Fw's following together behind, these are the units the 361st fg took on and shot up. The losses that JG 3 SturmFw's took were not by fighter action but by the Bombers. And with that first action the reason why the 445th lost 18 B-24's in just milliseconds it was that intense.
> 
> E ~ yes would love to have the 361st fg report(s) to help confirm.



E - Mike William's site should have 9/27 encounter reports - I still haven't unpacked my library or I would send them to you.


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had nothing but probs Bill getting onto Mikes dedicated site, in fact one time he had a virus floating around so stayed shy of it.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 8, 2010)

E - thanks for corrections to units engaged on 9/27


----------

